# Can't get rid of walking pneumonia



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anyone else had a case that they can't shake? This the is third time I've had it (Mycoplasma). I got over the first two times fairly quickly but this time it seems to be hanging on. I've been sick since January but only went to the doc 2 weeks ago.

The doc put me on one antibiotic but after 4 days, I wasn't feeling any better at all so he changed it to Levaquin. I went from shoot-me-now-to-put-me-out-of-my-misery sick to not-feeling-so-good sick. 

I can't shake my cough, I'm still running a low fever, and my chest is still feeling tight. Yesterday the doc called in an inhaler and a refill of the Levaquin.

I'm getting a little worried that I can't get rid of this. I leave Wednesday to go on a two week business trip and I really need to be better.

Is there anything I can try that won't interfere with the antibiotic?

/VM


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

My uncle went throught that, then found out he had lung cancer.

I would be demanding an X-Ray


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You can START by getting enough sleep, and by drinking plenty of fluid. 

Yes, I know you usually just sleep 8? hours a night, but with pneumonia that usually is not enough.

Eat a balanced diet, with plenty of fruits and vegetables or take vitamines. When you are ill your body burns vitamins in the process of healing you.

The cure for pneumonia is STILL rest, fluids, and antibiotics. And, believe it or not, chicken soup is STILL recommended, because it clears congestion better than most hot fluids!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i agree with terri. and cannot emphasize enough how important lots and lots of extra fluids are to thinning the mucus. if it's too thick to cough out it just lays in your lungs and breeds bacteria.

and before getting a diagnosis of pneumonia, you really should have had an xray.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Via - 
can you stay home, in one country (sick leave) for at least a week to build yourself back up.

I know you're running all over the place..breathing air plane air, eating strange foods (or not eating)....

Your body is saying "slow down" for just a bit.

Angie


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know exactly what your talking about, Whatever this is it's a nasty bug i've been sick on and off since Thanksgiving, same with the people i work with we are just passing it back and forth. But what can you do when we have patients we see in the office that are really sick. 
I hope you get better soon! They must of done a chest xray to determine you had walking pneumonia? or no?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Get an x-ray.

Start doing breathing exercises at least once an hour.

My sister is a RN-DON at a major hospital. They have all their pnum. patients do these exercises.

Inhale as much as you can, and hold it for at least 10 seconds. Then, exhale absolutely everything you can out of your lungs. If I recall correctly, do this at least 8 times in a row, and again, at least once an hour.

This has proven to help clear the infection out of your lungs.

It is free, and seems to have always helped me, and others that I know.

Drink lots of water, iced tea, AVOID sugared drinks and your salt intake; these will help dehydrate your body. (Avoid pizza, fast food, prepackaged foods, junk foods, etc...super high in sodium.)

Clove


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for your help, everyone. Doc had said to drink lots of fluids but I didn't realize it was *that* important. I'll step up my efforts.

I didn't ask about an x-ray, but he took blood and the lab came back saying I had the mycoplasma bacteria so I guess that's why he skipped it? Would that sound right to you?

I'll be gone for 11 days, home for 10 and then gone again for 16 days...no rest for the wicked, I guess 

I sure do appreciate your help and advice. I'll do the breathing exercises (as you said, it's free and can't hurt) and do better about drinking water/soup.

/VM


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

clovis said:


> Get an x-ray.
> 
> Start doing breathing exercises at least once an hour.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. In addition to thisk, make sure you KEEP coughing...I know it's awful, keeps you from sleeping well, and hurts your stomach and rib area, but coughing, deep breathing, changing your position often...these things will speed up the recovery process. It's taking longer this time cause your body is probably still getting over the last time you had it...it can take quite awhile. Coughing and deep breathing are most important to your recovery...we do this with all our patients in the hospital. Feel better soon!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

hubby was sick with what we thought was pneumonia for months. turned out it was pleurisy. lung lining was all infected. Ask the doc to check for that. It's really dangerous.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a hard time doing breathing exercises so I, don't laugh now- sing. When i'm having a hard time breathing, I start singing. As I go on, my breathing deepens and I feel much better. Of course when I start out my voice is thready and weak- when it becomes normal and I don't drop the sound off the end of the words I know i'm better. 

I also raise my arms above my head if needed to give my lungs the maximum space I can. So if you see a woman driving by in a white expedition with her arms uplifted and she's singing, it'll just be me, trying to breath better. lol


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

I have never, ever had lung problems. Got shortness of breath and wheeziness in early December, after my first cold in 5 years. I have a feeling it might have been all or partly fungal. I finally got rid of it by doing garlic all day for about three weeks. I grow my own garlic, and used ten or twelve cloves per day, with a little bread and butter, just enough so it wouldn't burn my mouth. I feel much better than I have in a long while.
I probably dont have any parasites now either  and probably, no friends


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Singing will probably give you some more room in your lungs, but the breathing exercises will help push out the bacteria.

You might get a little light headed, so do them when you are not driving or operating heavy machinery.

The *soup*....read the sodium content on the side. I bet it is really high, which will dehydrate you.

Water, tea, Crystal Lite, (maybe Gatorade? check the label).

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Also, since you are traveling:

Stay away from the fast food, restaraunts, prepackaged foods...this stuff...try to eat healthy if you can.

There are some options from a grocery: Milk, orange juice, unsweetened tea, cottage cheese, fresh fruit like apples and oranges, canned tuna or albacore, some deli's have fresh salads, yogurt, some soups in a can, single packs of microwaveable frozen veggies, peanut butter, bannanas, etc.

These are foods that you can eat on the run, or warm up in the hotel lobby's microwave. Theyare healthier than alot of restaraunt foods, with alot less sodium, sugar, grease, etc.

If you have to eat out, opt for healthier....salads, Subway, etc.

I am a die hard fan of cheeseburgers and french fries, but I am trying to steer you away from the high sodium.

Clove


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

The last time I had a bad case it took many months for me to get back to something resembling normal. I had the cough forever.

After fighting a couple of bouts of that back in the late 80s early 90s I understood why pneumonia killed so may people way back when.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

I tried the breathing exercises last night and you're right about getting lightheaded...yikes! Definitely not something I'd recommend doing while driving to work. 

ninn, I had pleurisy after my last go-round with walking pneumonia and it was really painful. I hope your husband was able to get relief once they figured out what it was.

Thanks again for everyone's advice!

/VM


----------

